# K9 Natural vs Ziwi Peak - help :)



## PoodlePowerBC

I am looking for a packaged food to feed Russell when we head out on our road-trip to Carmel for Poodle Day. Russell has been 100% raw fed for over 3 of his 8 months, and I want to continue this. I am just not sure carrying RMB for nearly 2 weeks in a tiny Jetta is feasible. I will stop at grocery stores and grab meat once a day, but will not have room for a cooler-fridge. A couple of foods I am able to buy here (as well as available in the US) are Ziwi Peak Dehydrated and K9 Natural Freeze Dried Venison. Does anyone have any experience on either or both, and any recommendations? I have been told freeze dried is better because there is no heat in the processing, this was by a Spoo breeder that owns the Pet Food store. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Rowan

I don't have experience with either, but here are some 'reviews':

Not sure which Ziwi Peak it is (Pinnacle = 5 stars, Grain Free = 4 stars): 
Search: ziwi peak
Pinnacle Peak Protein Formula Dog Food | Review and Rating
Pinnacle Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

K9 Naturals: 5 stars
K9 Natural Freeze Dried Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating

Hope that helps!


----------



## CelticKitti

I use dehydrated Ziwipeak food as high value treats for Kodi. He can't eat chicken or grains and I struggled to find a portable treat that can be easily broken up for him. HE LOVES IT! I also like the ingredients are mainly meat and organs. Not something you find often.

Ziwipeak is a great quality food if you ask me. I personally think it is a great option for traveling.

ETA:
Rowan not sure why your Ziwipeak search came back with pinnacle here is the Ziwipeak links
ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating
ZiwiPeak Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Rowan

CelticKitti said:


> I use dehydrated Ziwipeak food as high value treats for Kodi. He he can't eat chicken or grains and I struggled to find a portable treat that can be easily broken up for him. HE LOVES IT! I also like the ingredients are mainly meat and organs. Not something you find often.
> 
> Ziwipeak is a great quality food if you ask me. I personally think it is a great option for traveling.
> 
> ETA:
> *Rowan not sure why your Ziwipeak search came back with pinnacle here is the actual Ziwipeak links*
> ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating
> ZiwiPeak Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


I'm glad you caught that. I was typing it as two words (??). Maybe that confused the search engine.  (Thanks!)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I give Ziwipeak (venison + fish) to Nickel once or twice a week just to get him used to something non-raw so that he can easily go to any boarding facilities or to travel with us. He is crazy about the food. When we went to San Diego for a week last time, he did just fine on that the whole time - normal appetite, normal poop, etc.


----------



## Katie

Is that the NZ K9 freeze dried food or is there a US one?

If it is our K9 then it is made here in Christchurch. All our beef is grass fed here (venison too) I have met the owners and they are great, really nice doggy people. He was a police dog trainer and cheerfully gives out training tips if asked.

We use it and it is great. It rehydrates better with warm water than with cold. My friends dog was quite sick and had a whole new lease of life with this food. It is not the cheapest, but if you want to feed raw without having raw meaty bones about then I think it is a great answer.

They are Christchurch west, so comparatively unaffected by the quake (OK we are all affected, 7500 quakes in less than a year is wearing) but at least they are not over this side with the lack of sewage, liquefaction and entire condemned suburbs, so they should be able to keep producing and exporting OK....and any Christchurch business needs a helping hand right now, all other things being equal.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Yes, this is the K9 Natural from Christchurch. The one I was thinking of is venison. I'm kinda leaning towards this one because it's freeze dried.


----------



## Apres Argent

Ziwipeak is like doggie crack, my guys love it! The handler has been feeding it to the boy I have showing. He also gets canned fish and tripe.


----------



## lunamarz_31

Both Ziwi Peak and K9 are New Zealand made. I have no experience with K9, but my dog LOVES, LOVES Ziwi Peak! B I agree with other poster, it is like doggie crack, every time she sees me opening the bag, she gets super excited she starts shrieking in joy (she never reacts like this to other food, ever). Ziwi Peak is air-dried, no grains, high quality, expensive but you only get to feed a little since it's nutritionally dense. I highly recommend this!


----------

